# Continental songs, 1600-1700?



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

Excluding the English song tradition I know practically nothing about this early era of post-polyphonic vocal music, and I'm curious whether there's anything that I might like to incorporate into my singing studies. Things for one (male) voice, any mainstream language -- any recommendations?


----------



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

Irgendjemand? Büller?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_nuove_musiche

The keyword is _Seconda pratica_. Also, note that while searching for this stuff, using word "song" or "lieder" won't do any good and using Italian vocabulary might be more fruitful. I'd recommend Barbara Strozzi, but you want male voice so kiss my beaver.


----------



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks! And get it stuffed.


----------

